# Please help - need new printer for transfers



## bellabambinashop (Dec 7, 2012)

I really need some help. I currently have the Epson wp-4020 with Cobra CIS pigment ink but I just don't think it is keeping up with my volume. 

I am printing probably 200-300 sheets per day. I use Jet Pro SS Transfer Paper for light fabric. Customers are starting to complain that my colors aren't bright enough or that the transfer looks faded. My reviews are going downhill because of this and I haven't changed anything about my process. However, I constantly need to clean the printer heads and after to speaking with Richard it may just be that this printer isn't meant to print this volume for as long as I have been using it. 

I think I need a new printer and one that can keep up with my volume. Is it better to do 4 color or 6 color? Is the Workforce better than the Artisan?

Any help/advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------

